# Sproul - Classical/Biblical Worldview



## JM (Oct 20, 2008)

This was a good message and touches on the riddle of Epicurus.

Renewing Your Mind (Dr. R.C. Sproul) - Today's Broadcast


----------



## turmeric (Oct 20, 2008)

I enjoyed that this morning!


----------

